# stockage apps sur disque externe



## syletmanu (15 Septembre 2011)

bonjour,
je ne sais pas si je suis dans le bon forum, on verra...
voila j 'ai un macbook pro qui commence a daté et niveau espace sur mon disque dur ca commence à être limiter, j'ai donc acheté un disque dur externe afin de créer une 2ieme bibliothèque pour iphoto et itunes. Jusque là rien d'anormal.
Itunes souvre bien avec le chemin que je lui ai indiqué sur mon DDE concernant les musiques mais pour les applications je n y arrive pas.
elles sont toujours stocker sur mon mac, et quand j 'en télécharge des nouvelles elles se mettent aussi sur mon mac et non pas sur mon DDE.

ma question est donc de savoir si il était possible de les gérer sur un DDE, ou alors on n a pas le choix et le apps se gere seuelement via le disque du mac

merci d'avance


----------

